
Lufthansa to introduce WILMA boarding method (window-first) - tosh
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/tourismus-lufthansa-aendert-das-boarding-dpa.urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-190717-99-97690
======
tosh
> Outside-in by column (window, middle, aisle = "Wilma")

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boarding_(transport)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boarding_\(transport\))

